# Feliway Diffuser Life Time



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Is it necessary to replace the Feliway Diffuser after only 6 months of use (as it states on the packaging)? Mine is older than that but I can still smell the product when I plug it in.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I've had mine for a lot longer than that. You can really smell it? I can't smell mine.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Do they actually work? I've thought about getting one for our cat room.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

MowMow turns into an angry bear when mine runs out. I swear by it for him.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I just replaced it when the liquid ran out?? And I think it did help my senior kitty who had some issues for a while. I actually went to get a new refill recently and they have changed the style of it so I have to buy a whole new plug in. Boo.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Is it possible that some cats are uneffected or are too young to be?
We got one for our bedroom in the hopes that it might calm Joy during the night and help to avoid the early morning wakups. No difference! She is only 5 months old so is it possible that she just is too young to be effected? There was no difference in behavior at all for her anywhere in the house....


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Ragdoll, haven't heard about age being a factor in so far as effectiveness of Feliway. But some cats simply don't react to Feliway. 
I have three Feliway plug ins, helps Ritz. Will supplement with Rescue Remedy when stressful conditions warrant, like repairmen in house, me going on vacation.
I change the plug in when the liquid runs out. I have noticed that some plug in devices run warm, I think it has to do with whether the electrical outlet is 'live' (wall switch turned ON). Can't really say for sure if that would make a difference in Joy's case.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Yes, ours does run warm. It ran out a few weeks ago and we never bothered replacing it...doesn't seem to do a thing for our little girl. Any alteratives?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Composure Liqiud works for me. I do know Marie didnt have the calming desired affect. But its always worked for my fosters. Knock on wood. Sometimes I do a combo of feliway and CL. Feliway has worked most of the time for me. A few cats no results. Plugs ins the best. Spray less of an effect.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*another question about feliway*

there's no chance of cats getting "addicted" to it, is there? i personally don't mind having to use it for the rest of our kitties' lives, but my husband feels it would be "unnatural" for them to be on the stuff forever. 
we're currently trying to introduce 2 cats and our current cat after 2 weeks (i know that's not very long) is still hissing a lot and seems very scared. we think feliway would help some to at least get the cats introduced, but then what will happen when the feliway runs out? will she just go right back to hissing? once she is more used to the new cat, will she really still need the feliway just to stay calm?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Ragdoll_Joy said:


> Is it possible that some cats are uneffected or are too young to be?
> We got one for our bedroom in the hopes that it might calm Joy during the night and help to avoid the early morning wakups. No difference! She is only 5 months old so is it possible that she just is too young to be effected? There was no difference in behavior at all for her anywhere in the house....


Feliway is meant to calm in stressful situations. It will not help reduce the normal rambunctiousness of a young cat.

I've had good luck with it for cat to cat and cat to dog intros. Doesn't help with Kobi's full moon werewolf behavior. I've had the diffusers for over 6 years using them on and off during that time...they probably have about 18 months of actual usage time on them. Never replaced them and I just bought refills about 2 months ago and they fit fine.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

doodlebug said:


> Feliway is meant to calm in stressful situations. It will not help reduce the normal rambunctiousness of a young cat.
> 
> I've had good luck with it for cat to cat and cat to dog intros. Doesn't help with Kobi's full moon werewolf behavior. I've had the diffusers for over 6 years using them on and off during that time...they probably have about 18 months of actual usage time on them. Never replaced them and I just bought refills about 2 months ago and they fit fine.


Yeah, I'm not going to bother replacing the diffuser. I don't know why they say to get a new one after 6 months of use.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Mine lasted for a lot less than 6 months - I've just bought a replacement. My oldest cat was a bit freaked by all the work on the house (as was the youngster she is convinced is her baby!). It did seem to help so we thought we would replace it and try to keep it going right through the firework eason.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

MowMow said:


> I've had mine for a lot longer than that. You can really smell it? I can't smell mine.


Yeah. It's kind of a milky smell.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

maggie23 said:


> there's no chance of cats getting "addicted" to it, is there? i personally don't mind having to use it for the rest of our kitties' lives, but my husband feels it would be "unnatural" for them to be on the stuff forever.
> we're currently trying to introduce 2 cats and our current cat after 2 weeks (i know that's not very long) is still hissing a lot and seems very scared. we think feliway would help some to at least get the cats introduced, but then what will happen when the feliway runs out? will she just go right back to hissing? once she is more used to the new cat, will she really still need the feliway just to stay calm?


They can't get addicted, so not to worry. It's simply a pheremone that is produced naturally by cats in any event. I used Feliway when I was introducing my two cats. It had no impact on Abby, but it calmed Muffs down a lot (and Muffs was the one who needed to be calmed down!). Once Muffs got used to Abby, I stopped using the Feliway and the girls were (and still are) fine together.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

I was actually thinking about getting Feliway but was wondering if it would defeat the purpose when I have an air purifier/freshener in the same room. I used the air purifier in ET's room so that it could at least eliminate poo odor in case he poop in the middle of the night when all of us are fast asleep and ET won't have to tolerate poo odor throughout the night. If air purifier can eliminate poo odor, would it interfere with the scent from Feliway?


----------

